# non migrating dependents/ other family members ?



## giro123 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello dear forum members

i think a was another victim of this confusion , i lodged a subclass 175 application on March 31st , in which when i got the question of mentioning my parent ( mother and father ) , i mentioned them in the area NON migrating dependents , as i thoughts it was the logic answer

2 days ago i got the e-mail from the CO , which advised me to add further documents ( PCC , MEDs , form 1023 )

here is what was mentioned in the form 1023 section

" You have included in your visa application your parents. If you have included these applicants
in error please submit the enclosed Form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers, requesting
their removal from your visa application. "

now i understand that i must have added them as OTHER family members

So , i am filling now form 1023 , but there is a problem 

question 11 : do you have a partner and / or any dependents who are / were included in your application ?

as i did actually wrote my parents as non migrating defendants by mistake in the application , i think i should list them in this answer . BUT , this means that i am going to be giving wrong information in 1023

i am confused , any help ?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

giro123 said:


> Hello dear forum members
> 
> i think a was another victim of this confusion , i lodged a subclass 175 application on March 31st , in which when i got the question of mentioning my parent ( mother and father ) , i mentioned them in the area NON migrating dependents , as i thoughts it was the logic answer
> 
> ...


Hi giro123,

don't need to be confused, just enter the details of your parents in the Q11 as you did earlier. As this comes before the section where you give details of what you have given wrong.


----------



## nasir511 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have also similar problem, got Visa Invitation under Subclass 189, applied Visa online and put parents as non-migrating dependents. Then realized that have to provide medical/PCC details which will just delay my case.. so I wanted to remove parents as non-migrating dependents..

One confusion in form 1023 "signature of other applicant" do I need to get this signed by my parents?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Please don't ask same questions in every thread.........Someone will surely help you......Have patience........ If only you would have spent a few moments of your precious time, you won't have included them in non-migrating dependents............ Now you can do 1 thing....... Fill 1023 form and upload in immiaccount as well as mail this form to DIAC too.quoting your TRN No....... Please wait for senior members suggestions also...... One thing is sure that you cannot edit or remove any document, once it is uploaded........!:welcome:*


rakeshrajeev said:


> Experts, need help in my submitted visa application. today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. ,migrating applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents who are not traveling to Australia. They are not going to migrate and not going to come to Australia. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help . I found form 1023 to notify incorrect answers. will that help? how to submit the form? print it, fill, scan and upload in my immi account? should my parents sign the form? pls advise


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

nasir511 said:


> I have also similar problem, got Visa Invitation under Subclass 189, applied Visa online and put parents as non-migrating dependents. Then realized that have to provide medical/PCC details which will just delay my case.. so I wanted to remove parents as non-migrating dependents..
> 
> One confusion in form 1023 "signature of other applicant" do I need to get this signed by my parents?


In above case, can you please clarify / confirm on "signature of other applicant"? whether to get signature from parents as well? (As we are correcting information that they are non -dependant)


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm another victim, in the same situation, have you got your form 1023 signed by your parents? or have you just filled information and only signed by you (main applicant) ?

(Asking this because, I live in Singapore while my parents are in Sri Lanka. Getting their signature would take some time.)



nasir511 said:


> I have also similar problem, got Visa Invitation under Subclass 189, applied Visa online and put parents as non-migrating dependents. Then realized that have to provide medical/PCC details which will just delay my case.. so I wanted to remove parents as non-migrating dependents..
> 
> One confusion in form 1023 "signature of other applicant" do I need to get this signed by my parents?


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

I am in same situation ...

But I updated Q11 in form1023 without my parents details and not taken their sign


I have uploaded just yesterday to my application

And CO yet to be assigned 

This is just my update ... I can update the outcome once I reach a logical closure or any revert from CO in this regard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, I'll do the same and lets wait till CO is assigned. 



naveenarja said:


> I am in same situation ...
> 
> But I updated Q11 in form1023 without my parents details and not taken their sign
> 
> ...


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

By the way, how did you answer Q14? "Why was incorrect information provided?"
Just wanted to get an idea.. 



naveenarja said:


> I am in same situation ...
> 
> But I updated Q11 in form1023 without my parents details and not taken their sign
> 
> ...


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

I have written in more generic manner that I have updated this by mistake and they are not dependant on me personally and financially


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suji_82_jose (Dec 27, 2017)

In my application, I filled my parents details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family members who are not traveling to Australia. They are not going to migrate. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents which I was never expecting. To correct it I am filling 1023 form. 

Can anyone provide a small description to fill in question 13

List details of the information provided which was incorrect and
provide the correct information - Information which was incorrect


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

suji_82_jose said:


> In my application, I filled my parents details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family members who are not traveling to Australia. They are not going to migrate. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents which I was never expecting. To correct it I am filling 1023 form.
> 
> Can anyone provide a small description to fill in question 13
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation here. There is a "Notification of incorrect answers" under "update us" on the immiaccount. 

There are only 3 questions:

1. Give details of the incorrect information
2. Give details of the correct information
3. Reason why incorrect information was provided

Do we still need to fill up form 1023?

Regards

Gordon


----------

